# Hello!



## Bored (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi, i'm currently a student enlisted in Harvard University and i'm taking up Music as my major degree. :tiphat:

If you would like to listen to any of my songs, please post below.

Also, it should be known that i'm new to this forum and i'm sometimes shy.

Bye!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Welcome to TalkClassical! I hope you like our discussions, and would care to participate or even start your own. 

I'd like to ask, what is your particular major in music?


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Welcome. There are quite a few music students at TalkClassical. Please look around and join in wherever your interests lie.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm sure Harvard keeps you hopping, but I look forward to seeing you around here.


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

Hello and Welcome to TalkClassical!

I am a fellow student (or will be in a few weeks) from across the pond doing music.

I hope we see you around and of course feel free to post some of your music on our composer's section of the forum for free criticism... ahem, I mean constructive advice


----------



## Bored (Sep 6, 2012)

I am taking a course in Musicology. I would have honestly chosen Composition.


----------

